# Grafikkarte GeFORCE GT 640 oder ATI Radeon HD7750 welche wär besser



## varonn (14. März 2013)

*Grafikkarte GeFORCE GT 640 oder ATI Radeon HD7750 welche wär besser*

hi leute
ich würde mal gerne wissen welche grafikkarte ich nehmen sollte
um spiele wie z.b Planetside 2,Skyrim,Tomb raider und u.s.w zu zocken
hab nämlich im internet gelessen das die HD 7750  etwas besser sein sollte
und op es sich lohnt hab nämlich die GeForce GT 240


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. März 2013)

Von den beiden Karten ist die HD 7750 die bessere. Das liegt allerdings weniger am Grafikchip als viel mehr daran, dass es die GT 640 nur mit langsamem DDR3-Speicher gibt. Deshalb solltest du darauf achten, eine HD 7750 mit schnellem GDDR5-Speicher zu kaufen. Noch besser wäre eine HD 7770, die es ab 90-95€ gibt und die noch mal 20-30% mehr leistet als eine HD 7750.

Du solltest dir aber bewusst sein, dass alle Karten in dieser Preisklasse viele anspruchsvolle Spiele in 1920*1080 mit hohen Details gerade noch so flüssig darstellen können. Bei zukünftigen Titeln wirst du die Grafikeinstellungen öfter mal runterschrauben müssen.


----------



## varonn (15. März 2013)

danke für die schnelle antwort dann hol ich mir halt die HD 7770 die auflösung geht bei meine monitor eh nur 1600*900 also gleich sich das etwas aus


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2013)

Was für nen Prozessor hast Du denn? Also, wenn Du maximal um die 100€ ausgeben willst, wäre die 7770 in der Tat ideal


----------



## varonn (16. März 2013)

ich hab ein 
AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor 3,00
was hat das überhaupt mit einer grafikkarte zu tun ?


----------



## Enisra (16. März 2013)

varonn schrieb:


> ich hab ein
> AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor 3,00
> was hat das überhaupt mit einer grafikkarte zu tun ?


 
naja, sagen wir mal so, aber du baust ja keinen V12-Motor in einen kleinen Smart bzw. einen Trabbi Zweitackmotörchen in einen Sportwagen
Sprich, es bringt nichts wenn man eine zu starke GPU in den Rechner verbaut, wenn die CPU dann bremst


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2013)

varonn schrieb:


> ich hab ein
> AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor 3,00
> was hat das überhaupt mit einer grafikkarte zu tun ?


 
Ja: eine *sehr* gute Grafikkarte würde halt dann ihre Leistung nicht nutzen können, da die CPU nicht mehr reicht, und würde sich daher nicht rentieren. Also: ein Spiel XY würde mit Deiner CPU halt bei mittleren Details mit einer AMD 7770 bei zB 60 Bildern pro Sekunde laufen, mit einer doppelt so teuren Karte (die nromalerweise auch ca doppelt so viele Bilder pro Sekunde liefern würde) aber auch nur mit 62 Bildern pro Sekunde, weil die CPU nicht schnell genug ist für mehr Bilder. 

Bei Deiner CPU ist eine AMD 7770 ne gute Wahl, die nächstbessere AMD 7850 könnte bei einigen Spielen nochmal 30-50% mehr bringen, könnte aber auch bei einigen anderen Spielen wiederum so gut wie keine Mehrleistung zu einer AMD 7770 bringen.


Es hängt halt vom Spiel ab: manche Spiele brauchen eine viel stärkere CPU, wenn man mit mehr als zB 40 Bildern pro Sekunde spielen will, und andere würden auch mit Deiner CPU locker mit 100 Bildern pro Sekunde laufen, wenn die GRafikkarte stark genug ist


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. März 2013)

Planetside 2 mit einem langsamen Dual-Core wird nicht flüssig laufen.
Da bringt auch eine schnelle GPU wenig.


----------

